# Re Calcium Hydroxide n Calcium Chloride



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

As the title says, where do you people buy the above powder, can I get it locally in Mississauga or nearby area. I bought a kilo of Calcium Hydroxide from BC, the shipping alone cost me CA$24 which is more then the cost of the chemical. I know BA carry Calcium Chloride but looking for cheaper place to buy.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I usually buy my bulk supplies (cal, alk) a couple times a year from reef supplies and they have site wide sales several times a year. BA tent sales is the other time. I stock up on this stuff when i can.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Calcium Chloride*



loonie said:


> As the title says, where do you people buy the above powder, can I get it locally in Mississauga or nearby area. I bought a kilo of Calcium Hydroxide from BC, the shipping alone cost me CA$24 which is more then the cost of the chemical. I know BA carry Calcium Chloride but looking for cheaper place to buy.


Hey Loonie
I had this suppliers saved. I havent bought it for a long time since now i use Bionic...but i used to when i had 150G system.

Total Builders (They carry DOW Flake CALCIUM CHLORIDE USED FOR CALCIUM)

> 5015 Maingate Dr.Mississauga,ON.905 629 8005
Ctc. Vito

> Barben Harware (They carry Mag Flake MAGNESIUM CHLORIDE USED FOR 
MAGNESIUM)
1115 Derry Rd.E
Mississauga,ON.905 670 8800

> FSI Landscape Supply (They carry Mag Flake MAGNESIUM CHLORIDE 
USED FOR MAGNESIUM)
7385 Farmhouse Court, Brampton,ON. 
905 456 2435

> Alphachem in Mississauga has bulk food grade kalkwasser as well.

Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Rookie2013, thanks for the info....


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

loonie said:


> Rookie2013, thanks for the info....


You are welcome bro

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> Hey Loonie
> I had this suppliers saved. I havent bought it for a long time since now i use Bionic...but i used to when i had 150G system.
> 
> Total Builders (They carry DOW Flake CALCIUM CHLORIDE USED FOR CALCIUM)
> ...


Wow thanks ... *Rookie2013*. I'm going to store this info for sure. Much appreciated


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sticky*

anyone know how to get this stickied to top ,great info rookie

cheers


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Suppliers*



tom g said:


> anyone know how to get this stickied to top ,great info rookie
> 
> cheers


Thanks Tom always a pleasure....


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*supplier*



Sea MunnKey said:


> Wow thanks ... *Rookie2013*. I'm going to store this info for sure. Much appreciated


No problem bro i am glad it will help..


----------

